#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Stellingen

## driesmees

Voor een fuif wil de organisatie graag de DJ in het midden van de zaal.
Het is een zaal van 18m op 24m.
Hoe stellen jullie voor dit te doen?
Er werd voorgesteld een stelling te zetten, maar ik vraag me af of die niet te labiel is voor dit soort dingen.
Is dit veilig of opteren jullie voor iets anders?
Hoe zouden jullie dit oplossen?
Het is ook de bedoeling dat de boxen aan dit geheel opgehangen worden.
Vliegen is geen mogelijkheid.

Heeft er iemand een mooi voorbeeld?


Groetjes,
Dries

----------


## JH

Met layher is dit zeker mogelijk, mss er ook bij vertellen hoe hoog de tent is. Bij tenten is dit namelijk vaak een "probleem"...

edit: hier een voorbeeld, in dit geval een mixtoren maar denk het dak eraf en je hebt je dj platform. 



anders moet je ze maar even contacteren zij kunnen je zeker helpen (http://www.stageco.com)

----------


## driesmees

het gaat niet om een tent maar om een zaal,
deze is 4,5m hoog, maar er zitten houten stukken in die de bouwhoogte begrenzen tot 3,5m (hoe noem je die dingen ook weer???)

----------


## rinus bakker

Nounou Dries,
voor een ace ben je wel erg summier!

een stelling?  je bedoelt zoals in "(aluminium?) snelbouwsteiger"?

de stabiliteit (en 'labiliteit') hangt in hoge mate af van hoogte en breedte.. 
kortom je vergeet (weer eens zoals de vele anderen die jou hierin voorgingen)
te vertellen van hoe hoog en hoe breed en hoe zwaar die organisatie dit soort dingen wilde hebben....

"een paar" diagonalen helpen daarbij wel degelijk voor de stabiliteit.
maar de vloerdelen in zo'n steiger zijn natuurlijk niet bemeten zoals een plaat van een podiumdeel. 
In plats van een schilder met een emmer verf hebben we nu een berg materiaal en een dansende springende DJ met assistentie....
maar ook daarover geef je geen greintje info.....
Dus wat is veilig?
Veilig is de afwezigheid van gevaar...
Welke gevaren zou jij zo 1-2-3 kunnen opnoemen bij het door jou bekende voorstel van de organisatie.
Ik weet er 1: de organisatie zelf is onveilig!
Laat die boxen maar helemaal zitten zolang je niet weet wat ze wegen.

Rinus

----------


## driesmees

Sorry rinus om je teleur te stellen, en ik ga nu proberen om je alle nodige gegevens te geven:

Het soort steiger is met stalen buizen (het soort dat in "den bouw" gebruikt wordt.
Zeker geen alu, maar de goeie zware versie.
Grootte:
4mx4mx3m (LxBxH)

Het geheel wordt aan elkaar gehangen met scaff klemmen (dus geen klik systemen)
Wat komt eraan?
reken maar op: 
1 Geluidsset voor 600 man (vraag me niet wat of hoe)  ??kg
4 fourbars 60kg
8 scans 120kg
1 DJ   75kg (indien nodig mail ik hem wel eens  :Wink: )
Kabels en andere zooi 100kG


Ik weet dat de dingen stevig zijn als ze goed gebouwd zijn, 
ik heb ze als vaak (zien) gebruikt (gebruiken) voor toneel, om hele decors op te bouwen


Gevaren zijn mijn inziens:
-Te hoge horizontale druk ::&gt; samenklappen van de hele boel)
dit is op te lossen met diagonalen
-De steiger kan het gewicht niet dragen
dit lijkt me niet echt een reëel probleem

Ikzelf ben er ook niet echt voor te vinden, dus ik ga eens met de organisator babbelen...
(Raad eens wie er nu net aanbelt???)

----------


## beyma

> citaatRaad eens wie er nu net aanbelt???)




Euhhh, StageCo ??!!!  :Big Grin:  Hoewel,voor zo'n piepklein steigertje komen ze misschien niet eens...... :Wink:

----------


## jens

kom het er niet meer een beetje op neer dat je een dj podium wilt, midden in de zaal?? 

als je maximaal 3,5 meter hoog kan bouwen  hoef je toch niet zo heel hoog mischien 1.5 meter 
3,5 - dj +/_ 2 meter = 1,5 voor de vloer. met een hek erom heen.

mijn optie zou zijn:
huur een systeemsteiger, bouw een vloer van ,1,5 meter hoog bij  en bouw er een vrijstaande truss kooi omheen of iets dergelijks. toppen en licht in de truss, subjes onder het podium op de grond (als je het allemaal in en op die toren kwijt moet)

Ik moet zeggen dat het me niet helemaal duidelijk is. Ben niet een profie rigger of iets maar ben wel een beetje thuis in de steigerbouw.

----------


## driesmees

Wel beste mensen,
ik heb een hele goede oplossing voor mijn probleem gevonden.
Eens goed babbelen met de organisator.
Na 5 minuutjes babbelen vond hij het niet meer nodig...
Van mij mag je gerust nog wat voortbabbelen.

----------


## jens

hehe nou bedankt :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

neen, dat zijn jullie  :Wink: 
Om maar gewoon voort te gaan (puur hypothetisch)
Is het eventueel veiliger om De DJ booth met truss te maken, ipv steigerbuizen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Is het veiliger om naakt in een onweersbui te lopen 
dan naakt in de brandende zon onder een gat in de ozonlaag? 

Dit is ook hypothetisch:
Te weinig  (of foute) truss is niet OK.

Een echte Layhersteigerbuisligger gecombineerd met 
een mooie staander doen al gauw wonderen.

----------

